# How long to get a dependent Visa.



## arunpral

Hi,

Can anyone help me know the time or duration required to get the dependent Visa?

FYI : Currently my wife and my child are in India. I will start their dependent visa initiation.

Thanks and Regards,
Arun


----------



## beppi

It takes about 2 - 3 months to get the visa, and considerable time before that to collect all the required documents and get them translated into German. The formalities are very cumbersome - probably deliberately to deter applicants.
We just helped a Chinese couple (both medical doctors working in hospitals in Germany) applying for a visa for their 8-year-old daughter currently staying with relatives in China. It was rejected (no reason given). So being able to apply does not mean you will get it!


----------



## arunpral

Thanks beppi


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
To apply for dependent visa A1 German language exam is Compulsory now?


----------



## logbabu

*It depends on the Visa officer*

If your visa application is for Blue card, then your wife might not need to know A1 language certificate. Hope this helps


----------



## Madhura13

If its for work visa?


----------



## logbabu

Work visa is the one that has less no. of restrictions. this is the reason many of the people go to onsite locations on deputations.


----------



## Madhura13

So you mean to say not required for A1 for dependent if his/her husband/ wife on a work visa?


----------



## logbabu

Yes...For deputation, it is not required as the deputation would always have less number of years in terms of contract. So, wife usually doesn't need to know german language to integreate into their culture as she would be returning back to homeland as per the first contract with which it has been issued. Unfortunately, there is a loop hole here wherein if the deputation gets extended by few more years, then the wife would get the long terms residence permit ( if they already stayed in there for 33 months ) and no german lan will be asked. All the best !!


----------



## Madhura13

Thanks for ur information.
After jobseeker visa can be able to apply for work visa or Blue card visa?


----------



## logbabu

Once you get a job offer in Germany, your jobseeker visa will automatically be converted into Blue card because you ahve to submit the contract that you got from the employer. Once you're done with it, you will then be able to get your spouse to Germany. But, you need to wait for at least 3 months as they need 3 months pay slips.


----------

